# S2 or save up for an S3



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I've been thinkin about gettting an S frame to build for awhile now.for the price of an S3 frame you could build a whole entire S2 bike with top of the line components. I'm no racer but just a regular weekend rider guy. Is it worth the money saving for an S3 frame like 09 or 10, same with the S2 09 or 10 used or new. all your input is greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

If I had the choice between an s3 with mediocre budget components or a decked out s2 - I'll take the s2 any day.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

used S2 it is .. 09 model almost like a new old stock frameset ..


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

How in the world do you decide which bike you're going to ride???? They're all REALLY nice! Those racemasters are just awesome looking bikes.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

If you want hills the 586 is your choice at least for me even the racemaster which is supposed to be a sprinter frame, but noticed it can climb as well. SLX01 is one sexy frame. 

2 weeks ago


----------

